# Another challeng at hard rolls



## boykjo (Jan 23, 2016)

Yep....Back at it again gosh dang it..... I will not retreat. I'm sticking with the same recipe. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/240048/hard-rolls   This was my last hard roll attempt....  I'm now surfing You tube and watching how other people make kaiser and hard rolls to pick up techniques. This time I didn't refrigerate the hard rolls before the oven and I used my new kaiser roll press. I seen on you tube you press the hard roll press on the roll and then you let it rise upside down with the creases down, then you flip back over, egg wash then bake.

To my surprise these are the best I have ever made. The crust was perfect. I don't know if it was from the upside down thing or not refrigerating. If i recall I did not refrigerate one other time and they were still hard.  Also when I flipped them straight back up used a wet rung out towel to cover them for about 30 minutes  then the egg wash, poppy seed then to oven. I tried fast rising yeast for the firs time. I don't know if that should change the crust.....

Yep i did good this time. Don't know if I can do it again though...lol

Some new bread making toys..Was very happy with these













20160123_160933.jpg



__ boykjo
__ Jan 23, 2016






Here's the proof made. It needs to sit 24 hrs to burp













20160122_114540.jpg



__ boykjo
__ Jan 23, 2016






The proof after 24 hrs













20160123_055713.jpg



__ boykjo
__ Jan 23, 2016






The proof and rest of the ingredients went into the bread maker and I set it for pizza dough. It does all the work.. I let the dough rise 3 times.  then out of the bowl to separate into 90 gram pieces













20160123_110033.jpg



__ boykjo
__ Jan 23, 2016






I didn't take pics of the separation, roll form and kaiser stamp as my hands were pre occupied but this is how they turned out before the bake













20160123_144808.jpg



__ boykjo
__ Jan 23, 2016






They looked pretty good when I pulled them out. 425 degree for 20 minutes. when I went to take a pic some how a roll got missing. Mrs B was impressed....

one thing I didn't do was grease the pan. i had to scrape them off with a lasagna serving spoon













20160123_153715.jpg



__ boykjo
__ Jan 23, 2016


















20160123_153720.jpg



__ boykjo
__ Jan 23, 2016


















20160123_154534.jpg



__ boykjo
__ Jan 23, 2016






one of my  favorites. buttered hard roll and a coffee













20160123_154522.jpg



__ boykjo
__ Jan 23, 2016






 The crust was perfect. delicate, light and crunchy..... not hard.  Hope I can be repetitive with this round













20160123_154531.jpg



__ boykjo
__ Jan 23, 2016






Again, Thanks for looking

Boykjo


----------



## b-one (Jan 23, 2016)

Looks tasty,hopefully you got it down now!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 23, 2016)

Nice job Joe, very nice !   Them look real good & tasty !    Thumbs Up


----------



## foamheart (Jan 23, 2016)

Nice looking rolls!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 23, 2016)

You've got nice buns! 

POINTS!


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 23, 2016)

Those look outstanding Joe. I'm not much of a baker but those are inspiring.


----------



## tropics (Jan 23, 2016)

Joe they look good to me I like using Parchment Paper when I bake.Oh I am by no means a baker and Foam has been by guide.

Richie


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 23, 2016)

Looks great! Parchment works or classically, Cornmeal or Semolina dusted on the pan...JJ


----------



## gary s (Jan 23, 2016)

That's some nice looking rolls  great job  wish I had some  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Gary


----------



## flip me over (Jan 23, 2016)

Looks like some very tasty stuff! Nothing better than home baked bread, specially when it's cold outside.


----------



## whistech (Jan 23, 2016)

Boykjo, those rolls look delicious!


----------



## boykjo (Jan 23, 2016)

tropics said:


> Joe they look good to me I like using Parchment Paper when I bake.Oh I am by no means a baker and Foam has been by guide.
> 
> Richie





Chef JimmyJ said:


> Looks great! Parchment works or classically, Cornmeal or Semolina dusted on the pan...JJ


Yeah.. I didn't have either. I keep forgetting to buy parchment paper. I like the corn meal on the bottom of the bread when I buy store bought. The bread isn't very good here. Harris teeter has fair bread products but it is way over priced. I'm was told by someone who worked there it was shipped frozen from Chicago and brought to the stores to bake. We are getting our first Wegmans in this area. It was in the paper.. I wonder what their bread is going to be like. Doubt it will be like the wegmans near my mom and dads place in PA

Thanks for the kind words and points everyone

Joe


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 24, 2016)

Awesome rolls Joe!  Points!

Now all you need is a sausage patty in one of them!

Al


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 24, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> Awesome rolls Joe!  Points!
> 
> Now all you need is a sausage patty in one of them!
> 
> Al



I agree with Al!  Looks great from here.


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 24, 2016)

Wow.   They look great.   I don't think I will be trying bread making anytime soon


----------

